# Tall, Dark and Handsome!!!



## orionmystery

He's tall, dark and handsome, but somewhat shy. 

1. he just wouldn't take the palp off his face






2. 





3. still wouldn't take the palp off his face





4. hiding behind some moss 





5. hiding behind some dirt LOL


----------



## dom yo

thats it
im never going into anothe macro thread ever again

AWESOME pictures
but not what i wanted to see on a monday morning


----------



## D-B-J

Wow!!! I should just give up now on macro.  Were these taken with that canon lens that magnifies?  There is no way my reg. nikon macro could get that close.


----------



## YoMoe

These are amazing. Love the detail and the color. :thumbup:


----------



## Sirrick

Incredible !!!! can you please tell me what is the magnification of the first picture? 5X?


----------



## Overread

Wow love that first shot - very neat to see a jumper (looks like a jumping spider even though he looks more - leggy - than most I've seen shots of) sit still long enough for a stacked image and fantastic details on his face!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

ugh... SPIDER! Squish it!!!! hahaha.. * cringes *

..... I expected to see some nice (Tall-dark-handsome) Italian guy posing ..but NooOooo.. A Spider! LMAO:lmao:


Even though theyre creepy... They look pretty damn good! :thumbup:


----------



## benhasajeep

I don't care much for the looks of your model.  But the pictures are spot on.  :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel

Nice shots! I especially liked the first one. Just an incredible ultra-close look.


----------



## orionmystery

Thanks for looking and commenting everyone. Greatly appreciated.

Sirrick - around 3X but i can never remember.

D-B-J - yes, the MP-E65.


----------



## LaFoto

These fascinate me to nooo end!
That spider looks so ... slick - creepy. But highly fascinating!


----------



## Noah212

orionmystery said:


> Thanks for looking and commenting everyone. Greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sirrick - around 3X but i can never remember.
> 
> D-B-J - yes, the MP-E65.



Do you think you could take some really sharp pictures of the spider's eyes at 5x and post them?  Thanks in advance and absolutely wonderful photos.  Your shots are really convincing me to switch to Cannon and get an MPE-65.


----------



## orionmystery

LaFoto said:


> These fascinate me to nooo end!
> That spider looks so ... slick - creepy. But highly fascinating!



Thanks, LaFoto.



Noah212 said:


> I rarely attempt 5X unless the subject is very cooperative i.e stationery...


----------

